# Ordered buffalo ears from Nature's Pet Cuisine and they smell like formalin?



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

At the recommendation of Lily cd re I went ahead and ordered some dehydrated buffalo ears for Ari from Nature's Pet Cuisine which are supposed to be "all natural," whatever that means. They came in the mail today and when I opened the package there was a fairly strong chemical smell, that reminds me of formalin. Definitely different than the pig ears that I've bought her in the past, and not pleasant at all!

Are buffalo ears normally stinky out of the package???


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got off the customer service line with Nature's Pet Cuisine and they insist that there are no additives in the ears, and that they are just dehydrated. Hmmm... my nose tells me otherwise. Maybe they sat next to something disgusting in the warehouse.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey there I don't have a great sense of smell but I would have noticed what you are describing. I don't think they smell like anything. That does sound weird. I hope it all works out that they are ok to give to your pretty girl.

I just double checked on where I ordered from it was the Bingo ears that I got not from Nature's Pet Cuisine.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been searching for buffalo ears for brown MiniPoo Rembrandt. I've read two reviews on Bingo Buffalo ears being made in India. I will be emailing the company to determine the country of origin. The only other buffalo ears i can find are made in South America. If you find buffalo ears made in the USA please share the company's name. It's sneaky of these companies not to clearly state the country of origin of their products.

Mary & Rembrandt van rijn


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have purchased several packages of bison ears since I saw Lily's recommendation for them; only problem is, the nearest store isbone and biscuit in Grand Prairie which is some distance away. However our dogs love them! They don't smell at all, And they provide just as much chewing satisfaction as bullies. So I would not feel comfortable feeding the stinky ones you have to your dog. Just my opinion!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Indiana, SophieAnne or LilyCD does the package of buffalo ears state the country of origin?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The Bingo ears that I get are in a box of 25 with each wrapped for individual sale. There is a sticker on the wrapping of each that does say the country of origin is India.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I carry Nature's Own Buffalo ears at work and they stink. Not a chemically smell, but they do have a noticeable ice smell to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm on my second order of buffalo ears from Amazon, also on Lily CD's recommendation. I'm sorry I don't have the manufacturer's info at this time. If I go to that cabinet, Buck will want one. The first order was not individually wrapped and had no smell at all. In the second order, each ear is wrapped, and there was still no smell. They have been a big hit.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> If I go to that cabinet, Buck will want one


Hahahaha! I know the situation. 

Just tell him it's research. I'm sure he'll understand.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CtPoodle said:


> I've been searching for buffalo ears for brown MiniPoo Rembrandt. I've read two reviews on Bingo Buffalo ears being made in India. I will be emailing the company to determine the country of origin. The only other buffalo ears i can find are made in South America. If you find buffalo ears made in the USA please share the company's name. It's sneaky of these companies not to clearly state the country of origin of their products.
> 
> Mary & Rembrandt van rijn


There is a company with American Bison.... grass fed, free range, etc ears!
The company's name is 'GREAT DOG COMPANY'..........Very pricey, but if you insist on only USA made, they are it!!!
They also are prepared in human grade facilities....

I'm not so picky as long as they are not from China! Molly's are from Brazil.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly I'm with you on the not from China.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, I just pictured Molly in a bikini on a beach in Brazil!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks all. Amazon won't accept a return on the buffalo ears because I've opened them, so I am stuck with them but won't feed them to Ari. They are seriously stinky. I brought them to work today and everyone agrees that it's a formaldehyde-like smell, not a meaty or smokehouse like smell.

Luckily there was also a bag of salmon skins in the same order so Ari has something to savor while I find some good buffalo ears. These smell lovely! Almost like spices, not fishy at all, which means that it must have been VERY fresh salmon! Brand is "Vital Essentials".


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hope you go to amazon and rate those buffalo ears so some other poor soul is saved from purchasing them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I see my first order was from Nature's Pet and emailed through Amazon as to the country of origin of their product, the wrapped ones are from India. The salmon that Rembrandt was munching on looked even better, so I ordered those. Being part Swedish, Buck loves his fish


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

patk said:


> hope you go to amazon and rate those buffalo ears so some other poor soul is saved from purchasing them.


I submitted a review through Amazon but it still shows it as 'processing' three days later. Hmmm....


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

amazon can be very consumer unfriendly at times. i once received fake epson inks. amazon's curators would not let me post that they were fake! totally ridiculous. i tend to buy prime only items if i can - at least there's no question about returns, even if something arrives damaged or is fake.


----------

